# pulmonary vein ablation



## terri l davis (Feb 16, 2011)

Is anyone billing an unlisted code during an EP/ablation procedure for atrial fib in order to capture the pulmonary vein isolation portion of this?  If so, are you getting paid? 
We bill the 93651 for the intracardiac ablation and the new code 93462 for the transseptal already.


----------

